# I’m quite impressed



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I just made a TikTok account for my chookens 2 days ago and I already got 72 followers?! Like that’s surprising. My other account took me months to get to that…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it's because more people are getting wise to FB and it's shenanigans and don't want anything to do with Instagram.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I think it's because more people are getting wise to FB and it's shenanigans and don't want anything to do with Instagram.


Why ppl don’t want Instagram


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because FB bought Instagram and they are not careful at all with people's private information. I quit FB a long time ago because I didn't trust it. Turns out I had good reason not to trust it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Because FB bought Instagram and they are not careful at all with people's private information. I quit FB a long time ago because I didn't trust it. Turns out I had good reason not to trust it.


Oh I see


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I just made a TikTok account for my chookens 2 days ago and I already got 72 followers?! Like that’s surprising. My other account took me months to get to that…


Be careful on TikTok. At one point in time, it was the biggest sex trafficking platform in the world. Don't know about now that someone else owns it. My cousin gets PMs from LOTS of scammers on there.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Be careful on TikTok. At one point in time, it was the biggest sex trafficking platform in the world. Don't know about now that someone else owns it. My cousin gets PMs from LOTS of scammers on there.


ummm ok


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Just warning you to be careful. Not everybody is who/what they say they are.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> ummm ok


Yeah just be careful. You don't want to know what people will do for views. I mean there crazy. So just de careful.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, ladies, I was unaware of TikTos' rep.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

You're welcome. That's okay.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Just warning you to be careful. Not everybody is who/what they say they are.


Yes, that's very true!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Unfortunately, it is.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

im confused wdym? Like i know not to expose any private info there..


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Anyone on TikTok can PM you and ask for personal information. Like your address, so they can send you a check.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Anyone on TikTok can PM you and ask for personal information. Like your address, so they can send you a check.


But then I can just ignore


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I don't use Tik Tok and I think their are just to many weird things on there you just shouldn't watch.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> But then I can just ignore


Sometimes it's hard. I'm not telling you that you shouldn't be on there. Just reminding to-what you said above; just ignore them. You're a good kid.


Animals45 said:


> I don't use Tik Tok and I think their are just to many weird things on there you just shouldn't watch.


There really is.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Because FB bought Instagram and they are not careful at all with people's private information. I quit FB a long time ago because I didn't trust it. Turns out I had good reason not to trust it.


Robin's birds are plotting to take over everything anyway. It started with the Guineas.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I don't use Tik Tok and I think their are just to many weird things on there you just shouldn't watch.


Ok now your scaring me I’ve even started to think of quitting TikTok now


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> I don't use Tik Tok and I think their are just to many weird things on there you just shouldn't watch.


Indeed. It’s such a black hole; I have never Downloaded it and am really glad. It has been proven to have some questionable origins. That’s as much as I’ll say bc then it gets political and that isn’t the point, everyone probably knows what I mean and if not look it up yourself…. The point is, I won’t do that one. I’ve got the rest, even though I detest and primarily ignore FB and now I really only use IG (I know I know….) 

But TikTok is…. Idk. It’s weird. Some stuff pretty funny. But much is not so much funny…


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Indeed. It’s such a black hole; I have never Downloaded it and am really glad. It has been proven to have some questionable origins. That’s as much as I’ll say bc then it gets political and that isn’t the point, everyone probably knows what I mean and if not look it up yourself…. The point is, I won’t do that one. I’ve got the rest, even though I detest and primarily ignore FB and now I really only use IG (I know I know….)
> 
> But TikTok is…. Idk. It’s weird. Some stuff pretty funny. But much is not so much funny…


Yeah but sometimes it’s really useful maybe I should just delete those accounts and just have one as private to watch videos for fun


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That is likely a good idea, either way! I know they’re fun, funny, and sometimes useful or even (sort of) educational. 

But I can’t get past everything else that they do that I dislike to make it worth it for me. Jmo, I know it’s pretty hypocritical to use IG and boycott the FB.  I’ve been on FB since… 05, right after I moved to Colorado. That’s a long time now!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only time I really see any Tik Tok is when it's posted on Twitter. I've limited what I sign up for after the mess with FB. Don't load my phone with shopping apps so they can spy on me. 

I know what you're talking about OM. I had forgotten about that part of it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The only time I really see any Tik Tok is when it's posted on Twitter. I've limited what I sign up for after the mess with FB. Don't load my phone with shopping apps so they can spy on me.
> 
> I know what you're talking about OM. I had forgotten about that part of it.


I’m confused FB can spy on you?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> That is likely a good idea, either way! I know they’re fun, funny, and sometimes useful or even (sort of) educational.
> 
> But I can’t get past everything else that they do that I dislike to make it worth it for me. Jmo, I know it’s pretty hypocritical to use IG and boycott the FB.  I’ve been on FB since… 05, right after I moved to Colorado. That’s a long time now!


Yeah I never use Facebook only Instagram and TikTok


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Instagram is FB. TikTok is China. 

They all mine data from your communications, searches. FB let 3rd parties have private data of their users.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Instagram is FB. TikTok is China.


I heard someone else bought it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bought which one?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

TikTok.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think it happened. And it wasn't going to be a total sale, it was one where someone else was to take more of stake in Tik Tok than China but China wouldn't divest itself totally from it.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, I think you're right.


----------

